# How Far Away Is Your Light?



## J-man21 (Feb 15, 2008)

First time grower here, I have a 400 HPS light which is 16 inches above the tops of my plants.  Temperature is at about 80-90 when lights are on and 67-70 when lights are off.  I have very good ventilation in my growroom which is encased with mylar, and there is no glass plate on my reflector.  I have 6 plants under the light, sorry no pics.  

Please post how far away your lights are so i can get an understanding of the min-max range of the light distance.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 15, 2008)

hey J.....I will look for the chart that I got from Dubbaman..it shows light distance I run mine and 15 inches off the top of plant..But I run a 1000 HPS for flower and 1000 HD for veg that is around 12-15 inches from top...


----------



## Growdude (Feb 15, 2008)

Here is the thread about lights and has both charts.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19360


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks GrowDude...it would take me for ever to find it and then I wouldnt know how to link it here anyway..LOL Thanks FRIEND


----------



## gangalama (Feb 15, 2008)

Use discretion and pay attention. Goodluck!!


----------

